# Living in Brisbane but employed from UK-TAX Query



## fitzy316 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am currently living in Brisbane, but still employed by and working for a UK based employer. I still get my wages paid into my UK account, and up until I informed HMRC that I am now livin in Australia, I was paying tax in the UK. I have now received a rebate from HMRC and no longer pay tax in the UK. I am now not paying TAX anywhere, but still living and working in Australia. Am I supposed to now inform the Australian authorities of my situation and begin paying tax over here or am I safe enough to just continue on not paying tax anywhere?

Is anyone else in this same situation that can offer help? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Rgds,

John


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You are considered to be working in whatever country you are physically present in while doing whatever work you do. It does not matter where you are being paid, nor the location of your employer. I don't know much about the Australian tax system, but you will most likely either have to declare yourself as "self employed" or establish some sort of small business to deal with the taxes and obligatory social insurances.

You need to get yourself straight with the Australian administration - not only in terms of taxes and social insurances, but also with regard to whatever visa you may be on (make sure it allows you to work). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

